# Artest Demands A Trade



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

wow guys do u think this could mean that the Peja for Artest deal finally happens?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Here's the link:

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=223665

I'd do it in a second...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

It's a good deal for both teams. However, the only way I can see the Pacers doing it is if they work out a contract extension with Peja before trading for him. They don't want to rent him for a year (or two, however long his deal is) and then let him go for nothing to the Bulls.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

i just dont want to see him go to the lakers for odom..


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

I really don't think Peja-Artest trade will happen. Sure, Petrie would do it, but would the Pacers? Probably not at this point.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

CreeksideBaller said:


> I really don't think Peja-Artest trade will happen. Sure, Petrie would do it, but would the Pacers? Probably not at this point.


I dont really see anyone moving a superstar for artest - and peja is an great player - thats what they can hope for

maybe they can get Peja and Cisco or Peja and Kmart


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

> i just dont want to see him go to the lakers for odom..


I dunno, the Kings and Lakers probably wouldn't deal with one another, but I think I would do it. Like I have said in other threads, it's not that I hate Peja, he just isn't what the team needs, which is someone who can run the high post OR a first scoring option on the perimeter. One of the Kings biggest problems is that they only have one player capable of running the offense. 

Anyways, about Artest, he did specifically say that if he were traded to the West Coast he wouldn't report and would just go home to NY. Maybe he only said that because he doesn't want to be traded to the Kings though. Has Artest's crazyness devalued him enough that a straight across the table trade for Peja could still work? I don't think so. BUT he is exactly what we need, someone who light a fire under a whole team.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Artest > Peja

therfore you make that trade quick before indy realizes there getting robbed.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Well, for us it's addition by subtraction. We'd get a guy that is still a top-10 SF, and subtract the guy that is poisoning our locker room. He might even fit in better, our team could run more and wouldn't have these offensive droughts that we tend to have because everyone stands around watching Ron and J.O. And I never read that Ron said that about playing out West. But maybe he did. This thing could be done soon. Very soon.


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

Actually Peja would be the perfect kind of player for Indiana to bring in. He still gives them a chance to win it all, and its the best thing that they don't have him wrapped up in a long term deal. They won't want anybody else they could get that has a long term deal b/c then they are stuck with cap issues and a long term player they don't want. 

Plus if they want to keep Peja they can still pay him the most and he wouldn't take less moo-lah to go anywhere else.

And by the way Artest said he'll go to ANY team. The best or the worst, it doesn't matter. 

Petrie! Get it done my man!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nypost.com/sports/58543.htm 



> Is there a Peja-Artest offer on the table at this time?
> 
> "No," I'm informed. Nor is it currently being considered.



You have to take in regard though it is Peter Vecsey who is notorious for getting things wrong.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Weasel, you are too kind, but let's be serious, Peter Vecsey is notorious for making **** up.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

RealGM is now reporting that Artest says he will go anywhere. That's good news. I will have to try to find where he talk about not wanting to go to the West Coast.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Don't order those Artest jerseys yet: Kings president Geoff Petrie dismisses rumors of trading Peja Stojakovic for the Indiana forward 



> "We don't have any trade discussions going on with anybody at the present time," Petrie said Monday. "I have not had any contact with anybody with Indiana. That's about where it is at the moment."
> 
> Artest, who missed 73 regular-season games and the playoffs last season after being suspended for triggering the Nov. 19, 2004, brawl in Detroit, told the Indianapolis Star on Saturday that he believes the Pacers would be better off without him. Of his possible new destinations, Artest said he would prefer to play for his hometown New York Knicks, but wouldn't mind joining Le-Bron James in Cleveland, either. The Kings were not mentioned.
> 
> ...


Click link for full article.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Marty Mac's World: Stojakovic for Artest a bad deal for Kings 



> Now, should the Kings trade Stojakovic for Artest? Heck, no. You know what you have in both players. Stojakovic is a soft, somewhat temperamental, great shooter. Artest is an unpredictable, great defender and solid scorer, who can find trouble in a phone booth by himself.
> 
> Regardless, would you be surprised by any problems that materialized around Artest? This is a guy who a few months ago spoke of how he wanted to lead the Pacers to a championship and now this weekend said he didn't want to play another game for the organization.
> 
> ...


Click link for full article.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Still we need Artest badly...


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

He didn't demand a trade, he requested it. You make it sound worse than it is.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Jermaine O'Neal says that he wants either Al Harrington back, or Bonzi Wells for Artest. (LINK) Not that it really matters what Jermaine wants, but, theoretically, we would have to jump at that too. Bonzi's been great, but Artest is bigger, younger, and signed to a very reasonable contract for the next 3 seasons, where as Bonzi will be a free agent in a matter of months.

I'd rather trade Peja, though.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

Peja and Wells for Artest,Granger, and Croshere


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

TRADE BONZI? No way dude.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

I've been a supporter of an Artest - Peja trade in the past, but I'm not sure anymore. I think Artest is just too crazy to be counted on (based on what I have been reading lately).


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

The Kings need crazy. They are too soft right now, and they need a rough, defensive edge.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I think that Sac should do two moves (the second one needs to be done with the first one, due to cap reasons):

Trade Peja for Artest (duh, I know that isn't a new idea) and trade Skinner and Williamson to Chicago for Tim Thomas and Malik Allen... Since both (CWill and Skinner) aren't being much used actually, and Tim Thomas has an expiring contract, it creates some flexibility. Malik Allen can fill Skinner void... Chicago can use both Skinner and Williamson, especially Skinner (they're looking for some big)


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

Peja-Artest isn't happening. Period. We would have to throw someone else in. Anyways, he wants to stay in Indiana :sigh:


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

No way that Indy decline the Artest for Peja swap... They'd rather add somebody more versatile, like Maggette, but I think that Artest go or to Sactown or to GS...


----------

